# VAG-COM Code P1136 ; had this code for a while



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

Only one code thrown
-----------------------------
P1136
Long Term Fuel Trim
Add, Fuel Bank 1 System Too Lean
-----------------------------
"In addition to the vacuum hose check, you can also check the Fuel Pressure Regulator and residual pressure, and fuel pump (although you'd probably have some noises associated with that).
Most likely a vac hose. It's less likely a single injector, since the only code you got is lean for the whole bank, and you have no single cylinder codes"
So I have come to think a few things;
I show no boost or vacuum on my gauge but I can boost a little bit then it stutters hardcore. The above quote from passatworld(found by google) leads me to believe that the FPR may be bad? I have my gauge spliced up to it. 
Other ideas;
boost issue somewhere else such as a hose etc.
O2 sensors
MAF

http://www.passatworld.com/for...51551


----------



## ysmdyb (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: VAG-COM Code P1136 ; had this code for a while (ShockwaveCS)*

I have exactly same problem as you do.
First, check vac leaks.
If you can find any leaks, that's easy to fix.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2692757

Second, check FPR and injectors

It is not MAF / O2 sensor, I replaced all of them, it still did not
fix the problem. (It's possible, but if it was MAF / 02 problems, 
it will give you different code as well.)
What Hg indicates when your car is on stop position?
What's symptoms on your car?


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: VAG-COM Code P1136 ; had this code for a while (ShockwaveCS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShockwaveCS* »_So I have come to think a few things;
I show no boost or vacuum on my gauge but I can boost a little bit then it stutters hardcore. The above quote from passatworld(found by google) leads me to believe that the FPR may be bad? I have my gauge spliced up to it. 
http://www.passatworld.com/for...51551 

Did you notice the problem/code immediately after your boost gauge install? If so I would say thats your culprit.


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: VAG-COM Code P1136 ; had this code for a while (A4 1.8 Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A4 1.8 Turbo* »_
Did you notice the problem/code immediately after your boost gauge install? If so I would say thats your culprit. 

No, the boost gauge install was right before my chip...about a year ago. This issue happened after I let the " Inline Check Valve " crack in one spot. I "temporarily" taped it up so I wouldn't throw a code. I *think* this also burned up the hose on the left side of the intake manifold(opposite of the throttle body). This temporary fix may have f-ed up the FPR too. If my gauge is hooked up to it and i get no boost/vac, does this mean the FPR may be F-ed? when i say no boost or vac i mean stays on 0 all the time...on/off/moving/idling. I have replaced the Inline Check Valve with a new one though. I eliminated the N249 stuff as a test and got no difference. I have a new hose for the left side of the intake manifold but havent had time to install it. I bought it because people say it is prone to fail and is hard to see that it is cracked. 
all in all, it's my fault for letting things go etc. Thanks for any help.


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: VAG-COM Code P1136 ; had this code for a while (ShockwaveCS)*

bump


----------



## loco_032 (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: VAG-COM Code P1136 ; had this code for a while (ShockwaveCS)*

the vacuum line that goes from the manifold to the FPR is bad or the port is clogged up, if you have a crack or the line is broken you will have that code 


_Modified by loco_032 at 8:16 PM 2-20-2010_


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: VAG-COM Code P1136 ; had this code for a while (loco_032)*

check the back of the boost gauge, make sure it didnt come off the back of the boost gauge. I had it happen once, thats why i'm not a fan of tapping off the line right by the fpr.


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: VAG-COM Code P1136 ; had this code for a while (loco_032)*


_Quote, originally posted by *loco_032* »_the vacuum line that goes from the manifold to the FPR is bad or the port is clogged up, if you have a crack or the line is broken you will have that code 

_Modified by loco_032 at 8:16 PM 2-20-2010_

This seems to be possible. I will check this and post back. 

_Quote, originally posted by *A4 1.8 Turbo* »_check the back of the boost gauge, make sure it didnt come off the back of the boost gauge. I had it happen once, thats why i'm not a fan of tapping off the line right by the fpr. 

I eliminated the possibility of this by taking my gauge out and making a temporary 6-inch line to connect to the same spot on the FPR. I experienced the same result. So this ruled out the gauge line.


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: VAG-COM Code P1136 ; had this code for a while (loco_032)*

ok loco_032 you are a savior. I can now hold steady boost according to my personal feel *and* by looking at the boost gauge







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . 
So, the hose that connects to the back[hidden area] of the manifold was indeed just plain melted off...for like 6 months. next, the semi-thick line that connects to the side of the manifold was somehow cracked like halfway underneath the manifold. so I was able to couple it together without removing the manifold using some 1/2 inch tubing. works for now until I replace it all together. I'll make it more solid when I take the manifold off for a powdercoat. 
Now, after being able to hold boost, and see it on my boost gauge... my car feels so-so on boost. I get up into 15psi in no time. I don't feel the spool up like I used to (and I liked it because it pushed me back into my seat a bit). it says that I am at steady 15psi but it feels more like a steady 8-9. it doesn't tapper off much if any at all. I *used to* spike 21-22psi and hold 19-20psi for a bit before tappering off some.
Now it feels a bit boosty until it quickly hits/holds 15psi then feels just like "um that's it?"
Simply, I do not get the boost feeling that I have grown to love.









_Modified by ShockwaveCS at 5:21 PM 3-18-2010_


_Modified by ShockwaveCS at 5:23 PM 3-18-2010_


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: VAG-COM Code P1136 ; had this code for a while (ShockwaveCS)*

bump for help


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: VAG-COM Code P1136 ; had this code for a while (ShockwaveCS)*

Sounds to me like you still have a vacuum leak. You should go under the intake manifold and repair all the lines down there. If a few of your lines were cracked/melted imagine what you can't/haven't seen yet!
Most boost related issues are due to a vacuum leak. Leaks directly off the intake manifold will cause hesitations or a rough idle like you described above. Generally speaking lack of power vacuum leaks are located off of sensors or one step away from the intake manifold.
An old leak used to be the N75 to wastegate actuator hose. Due to the heat it would apparently crack. I never had it happen to me but I remember back in the day folks advised me to check that out.
I've ran pressure tests and checked all the hoses over physically and found nothing but still had leaks. I only got rid of my leaks when I replaced everything with silicon - then I found the culprits - it was under the clamps! Moral of the story = check everything super carefully or replace it all.


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

to update, very late, but still good for searchers.
I replaced the vacuum hose underneath the intake manifold [http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-TT_MKI-Quattro-225HP/Search/Intake/ES9685/]
I also reattached the two smaller vac lines that connect to the back side of the intake manifold. felt very good to BOOST after so ****** long.


----------



## ysmdyb (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (ShockwaveCS)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

